# 51st Field Ambulance - Med Assistant



## JMei001 (15 Aug 2017)

Just wanted to know what it's like being a medical assistant at the 51st field ambulance in Montreal.


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2017)

JMei001 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to know what it's like being a medical assistant at the 51st field ambulance in Montreal.



You could contact them,

http://51ambc.com/

See also,

Medical Assistant - Reserve  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.225
10 pages.


----------

